# Betrug



## ProGolfer (2 Juli 2020)

wie can man das betrügerische GeoLoc kündigen ?


----------



## Hippo (2 Juli 2020)

Ein bisschen mehr Info wäre einer sinnvollen Antwort nicht hinderlich ...
Wir sind hier weder beim Beruferaten noch bei Wünsch Dir was


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juli 2020)

Vielleicht >   geoloc.mobi





						Achtung Abzocke… Teilen erwünscht !
					

Verdacht auf Betrug : www.geoloc.mobi | Geoloc | Betrügerische Webseite | 34  Kommentare auf BetrugsAlarm.com




					www.signal-arnaques.com
				



gibts auch als deutsche Variante
anonym registriert ohne Impressum 
40 Ocken/ Monat ....

oder dieser Müll geoloc.app
dito


----------



## Hippo (2 Juli 2020)

Wüsste nicht warum ich um eine Antwort geben zu können alle in Frage kommenden Möglichkeiten suchen sollte.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juli 2020)

Ist pure Neugier was es für Betrugsvarianten gibt. Ob der sich wieder meldet  oder nicht: 
Der Sack Reis in China fällt mal nach rechts und dann wieder nach links um.


----------



## Krv (26 September 2020)

Hallo Leute,
Wer steckt unter diese Nummer 01638959262!?


----------



## jupp11 (26 September 2020)

Krv schrieb:


> Wer steckt unter diese Nummer 01638959262!?


 Ein Betrüger





						01638959262 ruft an! 3 Bewertungen ☎ +491638959262
					

Rufnummer 01638959262 aus E-Plus Mobilfunk 3 mal als Unbekannt eingestuft: Vorsicht!!!!Реклама·www.flensfahrschule.... 195 Aufrufe bei tellows, der größten Community für Telefonnummern




					www.tellows.de
				








						01638959262 – Anzahl der Bewertungen: 4× Gefährlich …
					

. Bewertung der Telefonnummer 01638959262: Das ist ein Betrüger Vorsicht!!! Vorsicht Betrüger!!!! Vorsicht!!!!Реклама·www.flensfahrschule.com/…




					www.wemgehoert.de
				











						+491638959262, 01638959262 ☎ Wem gehört 01638959262 aus Deutschland?
					

Wem gehört die Nummer +491638959262 bzw. 01638959262 aus Deutschland? 5 Erfahrungen mit der Telefonnummer 01638959262 aus Deutschland. Haben Sie einen (unerwünschten) Anruf von der (unbekannten) Rufnummer +491638959262 erhalten? Teilen Sie Ihre Erfahrung mit dieser Nummer.




					telefonnummer.net


----------



## Krv (26 September 2020)

Kann mann unter diese Nummer die Adresse rausfinden!?


----------



## jupp11 (26 September 2020)

> *Nein*








						Handynummer suchen und Besitzer herausfinden - so geht's
					

Wurden Sie von einer unbekannten Handynummer angerufen, können Sie diese auf verschiedenen Wegen suchen und den Besitzer herausfinden. Ein Weg ist die Verwendung einer kostenlosen App. Wir zeigen Ihnen, wie genau das geht und welche weiteren Möglichkeiten es gibt.




					praxistipps.chip.de
				



Alle genannten Vorschläge sind Nonsens, wenn es um Betrüger geht.
Außerdem können Rufnummer gespooft werden, d.h es werden  falsche Rufnummer angezeigt.

In Fällen von  Schwerkriminalität  können Ermittlungsbehörden ev.  den Anschlußinhaber ermitteln,
aber der kann  auch gefakt d.h eine   falsche Identität  angegeben sein


----------



## Krv (26 September 2020)

Danke


----------

